# Sensar un Contacto Seco (Dry Contact)



## crisnaxo (Ene 31, 2020)

Estoy diseñando una placa y debo diseñar una entrada para un ATMEGA 2560 que pueda sensar un contacto seco, solo debe avisarme si esta abierto o cerrado, la dificultad que presenta para mi  este diseño es que el conacto seco maneja corriente AC por lo cual me complica conectarlo al ATMEGA.¿como podría solucionarlo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 31, 2020)

Se podría optar por varias formas, pero lo más sencillo es con un diodo rectificador y un capacitor.
Si el voltaje de salida supera el máximo permitido por la entrada del microcontrolador, se coloca una resistencia y un diodo Zener.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 31, 2020)

¿Pero el contacto seco hay que se darlo cuando está seco o cuando ya se "ha mojado"?

Es decir, ha de funcionar siempre o solo con carga...

Eso tiene su aquel, aunque puede no parecerlo.

¿Quieres sensor el contacto, la carga o ambos?

Lo óptimo es medir tensión y corriente.
Aunque parezca exagerado no lo es.

Por ejemplo, si la carga es una lámpara halógena o con fuente de alimentación, prácticamente cualquier cosa hoy en día, tu mides la tensión en el contacto, te da 0V y supones que la lámpara está encendida pero no lo está porque se fundió.
Si mides la corriente puedes saber qué es la de vacío del transformador o la fuente y puedes saber si la lámpara está o no encendida.
Si solo mides la corriente, puede estar encendida sin deber porque está el cable cruzado desde otro circuito. En tu salida marca apagada pero está encendida. En ese caso, el retorno de la tensión te daría algo raro ya que daría encendida cuando debe de estar apagada.

¿Como de preciso necesitas ser?
Según el caso puede valer un sensor solo de corriente o solo de tensión, pero para tener una certeza plena necesitarás ambos.

Si solo es tensión un PC814 o semejante con la resistencia adecuada en los leds y al lado del transistor nada más, se activa la resistencia de pullup y listo. Se filtra por software que es gratis y no ocupa espacio.
Si es corriente, allegro tiene unos circuitos chulísimos.

Edito, que creo que lo he entendido al revés.
¿El contacto seco donde está?
¿Es de un relé que maneja el arduino o es la salida de un sensor?

¿Si es seco por qué dices que maneja corriente AC? Si es seco es que no tienen nada
¿Es Que puede manejar corriente AC?


Creo que si explicas que quieres hacer mejor.


Si es el contacto de un sensor y es seco, lo básico es conectar entre el pin y tierra activando la resistencia interna de pullup... y luego según sea el cableado, 1cm o 1km ya pensamos como se hace; no es lo mismo ni parecido.


----------



## peperc (Ene 31, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Pero el contacto seco hay que se darlo cuando está seco o cuando ya se "ha mojado"?



jaaa..a mi ese termino de contacto seco , nunca he comprendido por que le han puesto ese nombre.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Se podría optar por .......



para lo que pide el que pide lo que pide :

se podria optar por un opto , es lo mas conveniente para eso.



crisnaxo dijo:


> Estoy diseñando una placa y debo diseñar una entrada para un ATMEGA 2560 que pueda sensar un contacto seco, solo debe avisarme si esta abierto o cerrado, la dificultad que presenta para mi  este diseño e*s que el conacto seco maneja corriente AC* por lo cual me complica conectarlo al ATMEGA.¿como podría solucionarlo?



sea lo que sea que eso sea.

AC 220v ¿? 12vca ?? 380 v ?? 
5KV ?? 

un opto es el que mejor es y te libra de todos los males .
amen


----------



## Scooter (Feb 1, 2020)

Contacto seco significa que está totalmente desconectado, es una salida que lleva los dos terminales y tú lo conectas a lo que te venga en gana, uno a fase y el otro a una lámpara y luego ya el neutro, o uno a positivo y el otro a la carga y el retorno al negativo o uno a una salida de un amplificador y el otro al altavoz...

Pero él dice que es secomojado porque dice y a continuación corriente ac, cosas contradictorias. Si es seco no es ac ni es nada, si es ac no es seco.

Yo entendí que el contacto era de una salida de un relé controlado por el propio atmega pero él no dice tal cosa, supongo que el contacto es de un sensor y entonces es otro caso.

Hace falta saber quien gobierna ese contacto, qué tamaño tiene y a qué distancia está.

A veces contactos demasiado grandes van mal con cargas pequeñas. Al revés es evidente.


Si es seco, es pequeño y está cerca, se puede conectar directo entre el pin y negativo.
Si no es seco, y es ac yo pondría un pc814 con la resistencia adecuada en los diodos y nada en el transistor, entre el pin y Gnd.
Pero eso depende también de la tirada del cable etc.
Si es cualquier otra cosa, depende de lo que sea.


----------



## arturo54 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hola, yo tengo un problema con la conexión DRY contact desde un panel remoto que gestiona un selector de video conectado a ethernet via arduino, el tema es que al accionar un boton de seleccion desde el remoto, a Arduino debería llegar una señal via este Dry contact, pero no lo consigo, siempre le está llegando señal y es imposible deseleccionarla. No sé como organizarme el circuito para que pueda funcionar. gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 23, 2020)

Lo primero es que verifiques que el contacto realmente funciona.

En tu esquema llega siempre un 1 menos cuando se activa el relé que llega un 0.
Supongo que eso lo sabes.


----------

